# Aktuelles Symbol für dieses Symbol gesucht



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

Moin,

ich habe hier eine Alte Zeichnung, mit alten Pneumatiksymbolen. Hier ist eins, welches ich nicht zuordnen kann 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.

Ich denke, das es ein 5/3 Ventil ist. Leider kann ich nicht erkennen, welche hier die Ruhestellung ist. 
Habe auch schon die einschlägigen Bibliotheken durchsucht. Diese haben aber nur die aktuellen Symbole.

Die Maschine ist Ende der Achtziger und steht ca 450 Kilometer weit weg, so das ich nicht gezielt nachschauen kann.

Ist hier jemand schon so alt, das er dieses Symbol spezifizieren kann. 

Danke Raik


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

Sicher, das es pneumatisch ist?
Sieht ja eher wie 2 elektr. Magnetspulen aus, die mechanisch und zeitabhängig gegeneinander verriegelt sind.


----------



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> Sicher, das es pneumatisch ist?
> Sieht ja eher wie 2 elektr. Magnetspulen aus, die mechanisch und zeitabhängig gegeneinander verriegelt sind.



Sicher sind das Magnetspulen die das Pneumatikventil steuern, mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Teil zwischen den Spulen. Sorry das ich mich falsch ausgedrückt habe.

Raik


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

Das Symbol zwischen den Spulen sieht für mich wie ein Magnetventil aus.
Das Symbol etwas auseinander gezogen:





Macht für mich ein bistabiles Magnetventil im E-Plan.


Im Pneumatikplan so in etwa:


----------



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

@hucki,

das Symbol auseinander zu ziehen wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen, macht aber Sinn. Danke für den kleinen Klaps (Holzhammer) auf den Hinterkopf.

Danke Raik


----------



## MSB (6 Januar 2014)

kiar schrieb:


> das Symbol auseinander zu ziehen wäre ich im Leben nicht gekommen, macht aber Sinn. Danke für den kleinen Klaps (Holzhammer) auf den Hinterkopf.


Wobei das ganze dir eigentlich nicht effektiv weiterhilft, weil Ventile mit 2 Spulen gibt es viele ... sprich die Mechanik bleibt weiterhin dunkel ...


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Wobei das ganze dir eigentlich nicht effektiv weiterhilft, weil Ventile mit 2 Spulen gibt es viele ... sprich die Mechanik bleibt weiterhin dunkel ...


Ja, halt nur das:





hucki schrieb:


> Macht für mich ein bistabiles Magnetventil *im E-Plan*.


----------



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

MSB schrieb:


> Wobei das ganze dir eigentlich nicht effektiv weiterhilft, weil Ventile mit 2 Spulen gibt es viele ... sprich die Mechanik bleibt weiterhin dunkel ...



Danke MSB und Hucki,

dann muss ich doch bis nächste Woche warten, dann kann ich es mir anschauen.

Raik


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

Ist das denn ein reiner E-Pan, den Du da hast, oder gibt es auch einen pneumatischen Teil?

Wenn letzteres, müßte doch dort das Ventil noch mal auftauchen, oder?


----------



## kiar (6 Januar 2014)

Hallo Hucki,

ist ein reiner Elektroplan. Es sind auch bloß 3 Ventile, dieser Art, welche Kolbenstangenzylinder ansteuern, nichts großartiges. 

Raik


----------



## hucki (6 Januar 2014)

kiar schrieb:


> Es sind auch bloß 3 Ventile, dieser Art, welche Kolbenstangenzylinder ansteuern.


Dann wird sich wahrscheinlich Deine Vermutung bestätigen:





kiar schrieb:


> Ich denke, das es ein 5/3 Ventil ist.


----------



## det (12 Januar 2014)

Moin Moin,

@Hucki  Das ist aber ein 5/2 Wege Impuls Ventil mit elektromagnetischer Ansteuerung.

Klugscheiß Modus aus  


Grüße Detlef


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2014)

Bin ja "nur" Elektriker. Hab' halt das übliche für so'n Zylinder gewählt und da stand 5/n dran.

Was macht denn denn die 3 aus? 3. Stellung und nicht der 3. "Stummel"-Weg?


PS: So wäre dann 5/3, oder?





Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, als was sich das echte herausstellt.


----------



## olliew (13 Januar 2014)

Mittelstellung gesperrt.

Es gibt auch noch eine Variante mit Mittelstellung belüftet. Anschluss 1 geht dann an 2 und 4.


----------



## hucki (13 Januar 2014)

Echt?

Dann würden ja beide Zylindereingänge mit Druck beaufschlagt. 

Belüftet würde für mich 2-3 und 4-5 bedeuten.


----------



## olliew (13 Januar 2014)

Echt 

3 und 5 sind Entlüftung. Schematische Erklärung: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wegeventil


----------



## hucki (13 Januar 2014)

Wir arbeiten mit Vakuum, deshalb ist Atmosphärendruck für uns Belüften.


----------

